# How to tell if bearded dragon eggs are fertile??



## Laurapirategirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya. My new beardy randomly laid 26 eggs last thursday..even though I havn't put her in with the new boy before, apparently they store sperm??

Anyway I removed the eggs, being carefull not to rotate them and am incubating them at 84.4...I was just wondering if theres any way to tell if they are fertile?? I just noticed one looking a bit mishapen and (I know I shouldn't touch them, but I did, sorry!!) on inspection the bottom bit it was resting on had a pink oval inside the egg...and that was the bit that was protruding slightly...the egg isn't broken and everything is intact, just wondering if this is a good sign or not???

I've never done this before you see...

PM if you have time, thanks!!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

You might want to turn the incubator down to around 82 or so - 84 should be ok, but it is a little high. If it gets much higher, you are at risk of birth defects etc.

You can't tell if eggs are fertile until they are at least 2 weeks old. At this time, gently and carefully lift one out, and shine a maglight or similar through it in a dark room. If it is fertile, there should be veins visible. Even if you don't see veins, if they are not deflating or turning brown, keep incubating them - I have had eggs in the past take up to 3 weeks to show veins.

This is a photo of what you are looking for, taken at around 3 weeks. The embryo is the lump attached to the right hand side, with its head at the top. You can also see veins around the centre of the egg, and at the top left. I think the round lump at the bottom is a yolk sac:










This is a photo taken a week before the egg hatched, where the tail is visible, with the right back leg above it:










Hope these help give you an idea what to look for - you won't be able to see anything for another week or two, however. Keep us posted how they get on!

Andy


----------



## Laurapirategirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks very much, I have turned theheat down slightly. I shall have a look when they're 2 weeks old.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Just like to offer my opinion here, 84f would be just fine for incubation temps. At temps lower than 84f, you could see a much longer incubation time, rather than the average 60 days or so.

I have incubated my beardie eggs between 84 to 86f, with no defect problems at all, and had a high percentage rate of hatchlings at those temps. If the eggs are incubated beyond 88f, then you may well see birth defects (such as tail kinks).

In some cases (I have seen this many times), you can tell egg fertility pretty much straight away, because when digging up the freshly laid eggs, you can see the eggs are showing red circles/dots, just with the naked eye, without the need to candle them.

*Andy87*, Nice photos of the beardie eggs/embryo stages too...T.T.8)


----------



## Laurapirategirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome, I think thats what I'm seeing now! The is a slightly protruding bit underneath the eggs where they are resting in the vermiculite, and inside I can see a sort of pink oval.

I think they're all doing well, I will just keep the heat in the mid 80's to be sure.

cheers


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats then! Check a few of them again in another couple of weeks, and keep us posted with how they are doing!


----------



## lizardmansion (Oct 9, 2010)

*im stumped too*

hi gents/ladies 

our lady dragon gave birth to 26 eggs around 70 days ago one of which has died and has gone black .. we compleated the opening and closing routine and are now just checkin daily for babys .. however reading this has made me a little worried . my local reptile shop has said just to wait but i checked the light thing tonight and all i can see is vains .. this is worrying if what u guys say is true .. what should i do they are all still "pearly white" and look generally healthy .. the incubator is at the right temperature but were just conceerned as we cant see anything ?? can u shed some light please ??
thanks in anticipation


----------

